

What's Next For Roku? More Video, Audio, New Hardware - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/whats-next-for-roku-more-video-audio-new-hardware-2009-8

======
domodomo
I have both an AppleTV and a Roku. These days my wife and I find ourselves
spending a lot more time watching stuff on Roku than AppleTV. It's such a
great, dead simple, little box.

